# Wrist support



## william

Hi all,

I would like to ask, can we wear a wrist support tool when we play golf ? will this against the rules?

Thank you


----------



## broken tee

william said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to ask, can we wear a wrist support tool when we play golf ? will this against the rules?
> 
> Thank you


I saw nothing in the set of rules I was given that says you can't


----------



## TGOH

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that as long as it's because of a physical injury/neccessity it's perfectly fine. As long as it doesn't aid you in lining up, swinging, etc.


----------



## 373

If what you wear is a swing aid, marketed to be for golfers, the packaging will probably tell you if it is legal for tournament play. On the other hand, there's nothing that says you have to suffer on the golf course if you are trying to play with an injury or something painful and simply trying to keep playing regardless of it.


----------



## Fourputt

william said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to ask, can we wear a wrist support tool when we play golf ? will this against the rules?
> 
> Thank you


If it's required for a medical reason (i.e. doctor prescribed), then it is usually allowed. If it is used solely to aid in making a stroke, then it is not allowed. Rule 14-3:



> 14-3. Artificial Devices, Unusual Equipment and Unusual Use of Equipment
> 
> The United States Golf Association (USGA) reserves the right, at any time, to change the Rules relating to artificial devices, unusual equipment and the unusual use of equipment, and make or change the interpretations relating to these Rules.
> 
> A player in doubt as to whether use of an item would constitute a breach of Rule 14-3 should consult the USGA.
> 
> A manufacturer should submit to the USGA a sample of an item to be manufactured for a ruling as to whether its use during a stipulated round would cause a player to be in breach of Rule 14-3. The sample becomes the property of the USGA for reference purposes. If a manufacturer fails to submit a sample or, having submitted a sample, fails to await a ruling before manufacturing and/or marketing the item, the manufacturer assumes the risk of a ruling that use of the item would be contrary to the Rules.
> 
> Except as provided in the Rules, during a stipulated round the player must not use any artificial device or unusual equipment, or use any equipment in an unusual manner:
> 
> a. That might assist him in making a stroke or in his play; or
> b. For the purpose of gauging or measuring distance or conditions that might affect his play; or
> c. That might assist him in gripping the club, except that:
> 
> (i) plain gloves may be worn;
> (ii) resin, powder and drying or moisturizing agents may be used; and
> (iii) a towel or handkerchief may be wrapped around the grip.
> 
> Exceptions:
> 
> 1. A player is not in breach of this Rule if (a) the equipment or device is designed for or has the effect of alleviating a medical condition, (b) the player has a legitimate medical reason to use the equipment or device, and (c) the Committee is satisfied that its use does not give the player any undue advantage over other players.
> 
> 2. A player is not in breach of this Rule if he uses equipment in a traditionally accepted manner.
> 
> Penalty for Breach of Rule 14-3: Disqualification.


----------



## Surtees

as always fourputt has the answers i was looking at some of the training aid wrist/glove straightenerns. but i end up not getting one because i thought it would make me weak in my swing when i didnt wear it.


----------

